# Chelsea Hotel to close



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry guys.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/01/n...sts.html?pagewanted=all&src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB


----------



## yardbird (Aug 1, 2011)

No. This is awful. I used to stay there when in NY on (music) business.
I could have stayed anywhere, because it was on expenses, but it was my choice. The staff were great and I always got a room overlooking West 23rd, so I could watch the world go by.
The end of an era indeed, very sad


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2011)

I stayed there several times. It was a bit of a dump mind, with mismatched furniture and the noisiest pipes imaginable, but I'd rather that than a hoity toity hotel. 

I think the rot set in when they opened a poncy wine bar in the basement.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 1, 2011)

The best cockroaches in town as well!


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

yardbird said:


> The best cockroaches in town as well!


 
Crunchy, with a chewy centre?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2011)

No more running for the money and the flesh.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


> I stayed there several times. It was a bit of a dump mind, with mismatched furniture and the noisiest pipes imaginable, but I'd rather that than a hoity toity hotel.
> 
> I think the rot set in when they opened a poncy wine bar in the basement.


 
It was never poncy all th etimes I wnet there, If anything it was something of a dive!


----------



## yardbird (Aug 2, 2011)

1927 said:


> It was never poncy all th etimes I wnet there, If anything it was something of a dive!


 
Good enough for Quentin Crisp good enough for me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2011)

I remember it well.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Good enough for Quentin Crisp good enough for me.


Quentin Crisp was long dead before the wine bar opened!


----------



## yardbird (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Quentin Crisp was long dead before the wine bar opened!


 
He'd be turning in his grave - wine bar!!
Dear man.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 2, 2011)

What about Dylan Thomas .....

(funnily enough , looked it up on the net the other day - and it seemed to have "improved" from the anarchistic mode of the past- not that its a bad thing of course)


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 2, 2011)

Just went back and read the article - as ever - its all about real estate and money..... 

Gritty NYC had its downsides - but does everyhting have to be sanitised FFS ....


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Just went back and read the article - as ever - its all about real estate and money.....
> 
> Gritty NYC had its downsides - but does everyhting have to be sanitised FFS ....


 Manhattan is long, long gone. 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/mars-bar-nyc-to-close-as-east-village-gentrifies/


----------



## petee (Aug 3, 2011)

more about the guy buying it
http://www.observer.com/2011/07/joseph-chetrit-the-most-mysterious-big-shot-in-new-york-real-estate/

his cousin, also in real estate, was immortalized in this picture
http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/fail-owned-landlord-fail.jpg?w=500&h=332


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 3, 2011)

Surprızed ıt lasted so long.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 3, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Gritty NYC had its downsides


 
Not really.  It was probably the greatest cıty ın human hıstory.  I feel blessed that I lıved there ın my early 20s, when ıt was at ıt's late-80s peak of depravıty.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 20, 2013)

If you are a bit nostalgic for the old place there is a book by Joseph O'Neill called Netherland and a lot of it is set in The Chelsea Hotel. Very enjoyable read.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 22, 2013)

After a few changes it is going to reopen as the Bradley Hotel.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Some great pics here: 






















Book: 






What Life Was Like in the Chelsea Hotel in the 1990s and 2000s

Its future remains uncertain: 



> Their room is now one of only two S.R.O.s left in the building, which has been undergoing interior demolition for the past decade, following Mr. Bard’s 2007 ouster by the hotel’s board of directors. Since then, the Chelsea has traded hands a number of times, shifting between various partnerships — there’s been talk of a boutique hotel, luxury condos and some combination of the two.
> 
> Only some 50 rent-regulated rooms remain in the building — there were about 150 rentals and 100 hotel rooms in 2007. Many tenants have taken up temporary residence elsewhere as construction drags on, frustrated by the plastic sheeting they must pass to get to their apartments and the omnipresent dust that seeps in from cracks in the walls. It’s noisy during the day and eerily quiet at night when workers go home.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/17/realestate/calling-the-chelsea-hotel-home.html


----------



## Waveydavey (Oct 9, 2017)

phildwyer said:


> Not really.  It was probably the greatest cıty ın human hıstory.  I feel blessed that I lıved there ın my early 20s, when ıt was at ıt's late-80s peak of depravıty.



Sounds like getting raped in the park kinda sucks though as does getting fucked over by the shady po po


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 22, 2022)

Blondie: Chelsea Hotel, NYC - 1979


----------

